# Septa says "Farewell" to their AEM-7's



## Acela150 (Nov 26, 2018)

This Saturday the First of December. Septa will officially run a "Farewell to the AEM-7" Excursion of sorts. See the link for details. 

I also have information that a Rules Instructor at Septa had proposed a much more Rail Fan friendly trip that would have included High Speed Running, Photostops, and would have been an all day jaunt. To make it better Septa ran it by Amtrak.. Amtrak gave it the ok! Septa in turn decided against it for some reason. 

http://www.septa.org/events/aem7-farewell.html


----------



## AutoTrDvr (Nov 27, 2018)

I believe NJ Transit might still have some of their units in service (they call them ALP-44s).


----------



## cpotisch (Nov 27, 2018)

AutoTrDvr said:


> I believe NJ Transit might still have some of their units in service (they call them ALP-44s).


They took those out of service a long time ago. Also, the ALP-44 is a different locomotive model than the AEM-7. They’re similar, but they don’t just “call them ALP-44s”. It’s a different loco.


----------



## Mystic River Dragon (Nov 27, 2018)

Darn, darn, darn--I would have loved to do this, but I am committed to a bus trip to Cape May that day  . I'm going with a friend, otherwise I would cancel and do this instead.


----------



## cpotisch (Nov 27, 2018)

Acela150 said:


> I also have information that a Rules Instructor at Septa had proposed a much more Rail Fan friendly trip that would have included High Speed Running, Photostops, and would have been an all day jaunt. To make it better Septa ran it by Amtrak.. Amtrak gave it the ok! Septa in turn decided against it for some reason.


Well that’s a shame. I would have loved to try something like that. Still, I’ll see if I can make it for the one that is happening. Fingers crossed.


----------



## AutoTrDvr (Nov 27, 2018)

cpotisch said:


> They took those out of service a long time ago. Also, the ALP-44 is a different locomotive model than the AEM-7. They’re similar, but they don’t just “call them ALP-44s”. It’s a different loco.


What are the differences, then?


----------



## cpotisch (Nov 27, 2018)

AutoTrDvr said:


> What are the differences, then?


Unfortunately I don’t really know the exact differences. Just that they are two different models built by two different manufacturers.


----------



## AutoTrDvr (Nov 28, 2018)

cpotisch said:


> Unfortunately I don’t really know the exact differences. Just that they are two different models built by two different manufacturers.


A little Wiki research provides some clarity.

The original Sweedish Locomotive, the SJ  RC4... The engine in this locomotive was the basis for the AEM-7, built via a joint venture between EMD and the Sweedish AESA company and produced between 1978 - 1988.  Hence, the name "Sweedish Meatballs."




In 1989, NJ Transit commissioned AESA (now merged with the Brown, Boveri & Cie Co. of Switzerland to form the ABB Group), to have its ABB Traction Div. build a variant of the AEM-7 exclusively for them, between 1989 - 1997.  Hence, the ALP-44.


----------



## jis (Nov 28, 2018)

AESA is actually _*ASEA *_which stands for _*Allmänna Svenska Elektriska Aktiebolaget*_ (General Swedish Electric Company)

_ABB _divested its rail equipment manufacturing functions which was acquired by _DaimlerChrysler _to form _DaimlerChrysler Rail Systems_ around 1999, which changed its name to _Adtranz_. _Adtranz _was acquired by _Bombardier _in 2001, and its Tram division was divested to _Stadler _as required by the European Commission, thus making _Stadler _a viable company in the rail equipment market. So by inheritance, it is _Bombardier _that provides whatever spares etc. for all RC4 and derivatives that are still around.


----------



## cpotisch (Nov 28, 2018)

[email protected][/USER] I don’t see the cost listed on that page. Is it free or is it the typical fare for that segment or what?


----------



## AutoTrDvr (Nov 28, 2018)

jis said:


> AESA is actually _*ASEA *_which stands for _*Allmänna Svenska Elektriska Aktiebolaget*_ (General Swedish Electric Company)


Sorry.... just my "dyslexia" there...


----------



## Acela150 (Nov 28, 2018)

cpotisch said:


> [email protected][/USER] I don’t see the cost listed on that page. Is it free or is it the typical fare for that segment or what?


So that's pretty much a Million Dollar Question. Welcome to Septa where it's run by a bunch of idiots. The rumors say either Free or the cost of a regular ticket. I'm not going for this exact reason. I need to know the cost. And I don't think I'll be out trying to get photos cause the weather is supposed to be rainy.


----------



## Seaboard92 (Nov 28, 2018)

I'm assuming it's also an unreserved service. Which I'm going to say is a horrible idea. Either the train is going to be so packed that it won't be enjoyable with standing pax or it'll be empty because no one is going to commit to it. Reservations are a good thing for any excursions.


----------



## Acela150 (Nov 29, 2018)

Seaboard92 said:


> I'm assuming it's also an unreserved service. Which I'm going to say is a horrible idea. Either the train is going to be so packed that it won't be enjoyable with standing pax or it'll be empty because no one is going to commit to it. Reservations are a good thing for any excursions.


And how do you propose Septa go about that? They don't have a reservations system. The same reason that NJT sold tickets for the ACES Service through Amtrak. 

The consist will be 2301 4 coaches and 2305.


----------



## cirdan (Nov 29, 2018)

jis said:


> AESA is actually _*ASEA *_which stands for _*Allmänna Svenska Elektriska Aktiebolaget*_ (General Swedish Electric Company)
> 
> _ABB _divested its rail equipment manufacturing functions which was acquired by _DaimlerChrysler _to form _DaimlerChrysler Rail Systems_ around 1999, which changed its name to _Adtranz_. _Adtranz _was acquired by _Bombardier _in 2001, and its Tram division was divested to _Stadler _as required by the European Commission, thus making _Stadler _a viable company in the rail equipment market. So by inheritance, it is _Bombardier _that provides whatever spares etc. for all RC4 and derivatives that are still around.


However, when ABB divested its rail traction business, certain parts were kept within the ABB fold due to synergies with other (non transportation) parts of the business that shared research and manuafcturing resources. For example ABB continued to make transformers and also auxiliary converters, and also some other things. At the time of the divestment, ABB and Bombardier signed an agreement, I think for a 10 year duration, that they would not compete in these areas and this essentially barred ABB from going back into the train buiness.

Now that that grace period has expired, ABB are again making converters and drive chains and also motors and supplying these to both Bombardier and Bombardier's competitors. Stadler trains (at least the more recent deliveries)  for example almost all use ABB converters. Siemens' ICE-3 has an ABB transformer. Some of the ICE-1 trains were recently retrofitted with ABB converters, as were the Swiss Re460 locomotives. ABB has also succesfully tendered for and acquired contracts to do maintenance, retrofit and repairs on Swedish locomotives including the Rc4 and derivatives.


----------



## cpotisch (Nov 29, 2018)

Well I am going to try and see if I can find out the price, as I am interested in going. If any other AUers are at all interested, please send me a PM, as that would really seal it for me.


----------



## Mystic River Dragon (Nov 29, 2018)

Oh, I really hope someone goes and takes photos and posts them here  . That way, those of us who were idiotic enough to be talked into a bus trip with 4 hours total on NJ roads that day, and cannot see a polite way to get out of it, can see what we really would have liked to do instead and had to miss! 

The weather says PM showers, so the train trip may avoid rain completely. :unsure:

If any of you go, please say goodbye to the AEM-7s for me. I really liked them and will miss them.


----------



## Seaboard92 (Nov 29, 2018)

There are ways to run a reserved trip without a reservation system. 

Take the Lancaster and Cheater RR in South Carolina who ran a very popular Christmas train for five plus years with five PVs. They didn't have a res system so this how they did the ticketing. 

The passengers would call the office phone and request tickets. Then they set them aside for a week till your check arrived in the mail. Afterwards the check arrived they mailed you the ticket. 

Of course they had all paper tickets so it was really easy to control inventory that way. They ran a total of twelve different trains like this over a weekend. 

The septa trip would be really easy to handle as a one off trip.


----------



## jis (Nov 30, 2018)

There is a railroad called Lancaster and Cheater? Or is that a case of an ‘a’ inadvertently substituted for an ‘s’?


----------



## Acela150 (Nov 30, 2018)

Update to the consist.

2301 and 2308 the loan ALP-44 that Septa owns and 6 coaches.


----------



## cpotisch (Nov 30, 2018)

Yeah so I have concluded that it’s just the standard fare for that route, however I’m having a hard time figuring out what that fare actually is. I know that Paoli is Zone 4 and Suburban is Zone 1, but I don’t see the price of a 4 to 1 ticket listed anywhere. Can someone familiar with SEPTA direct me to a link or something that lists those prices? I take it I’m the only one planning on going to this?


----------



## Acela150 (Nov 30, 2018)

cpotisch said:


> Yeah so I have concluded that it’s just the standard fare for that route, however I’m having a hard time figuring out what that fare actually is. I know that Paoli is Zone 4 and Suburban is Zone 1, but I don’t see the price of a 4 to 1 ticket listed anywhere. Can someone familiar with SEPTA direct me to a link or something that lists those prices? I take it I’m the only one planning on going to this?


Suburban is NOT Zone 1. It's Zone "C". If you buy in advance at the ticket office it's $10.50 round trip.


----------



## cpotisch (Nov 30, 2018)

Acela150 said:


> Suburban is NOT Zone 1. It's Zone "C". If you buy in advance at the ticket office it's $10.50 round trip.


Thanks. Not sure how my brain turned it from “C” to “1”. You’re definitely not going, right?


----------



## Acela150 (Nov 30, 2018)

cpotisch said:


> Thanks. Not sure how my brain turned it from “C” to “1”. You’re definitely not going, right?


No. Not going.


----------



## cpotisch (Nov 30, 2018)

Ok then. Well since it’s going to be pretty early and I’m not sure how I’d get to Paoli (or even Pennsylvania) in the first place, I guess I’m not going. RIP, AEM-7s.


----------



## Seaboard92 (Nov 30, 2018)

It's the Lancaster and Chester. Quite a interesting shortline with a unit grain grain, six axle power, and various other engines. They used to have a PV rebuild shop too.


----------



## Thirdrail7 (Dec 12, 2018)

So, did anyone go? Are there any pictures or ride reviews?


----------



## cpotisch (Dec 12, 2018)

Thirdrail7 said:


> So, did anyone go? Are there any pictures or ride reviews?


I don’t think any AUers went, but I did find this video of it:


----------



## Mystic River Dragon (Dec 12, 2018)

Thank you for finding this  . And farewell to one of my favorites  .


----------



## Acela150 (Dec 12, 2018)

Thirdrail7 said:


> So, did anyone go? Are there any pictures or ride reviews?


I went to Overbrook to photograph the excursion. It seems that it wasn't heavily traveled going inbound from what someone said. And from my understanding it was a free ride.


----------



## fairviewroad (Dec 13, 2018)

Acela150 said:


> And how do you propose Septa go about that? They don't have a reservations system. The same reason that NJT sold tickets for the ACES Service through Amtrak.


Well, SEPTA did require "Papal Passes" during the 2015 papal visit, which weren't quite the same as reservations, but were a form of capping riders. Had they wanted, SEPTA could have easily created an AEM-7 excursion ticket and offered it for sale at their existing ticket outlets. You don't need a reservations system to do that.



> On 12/12/2018 at 9:59 AM, cpotisch said:
> 
> I don’t think any AUers went, but I did find this video of it:



Ha ha, it sounds like one of the foamers didn't get the shot they wanted. Did you hear the guy at 0:04 call the photog in front of him a nasty name before stomping off?


----------



## Acela150 (Dec 13, 2018)

I really wanna know what the guy who blurted out an expletive was thinking was gunna happen. It's a fan trip and it's Paoli. Paoli is not railman friendly and even more so these days with the current work going on there.


----------



## cpotisch (Dec 13, 2018)

I'm surprised that they didn't actually say it was free anywhere. I'm sure there are plenty of people who interpreted the open-ended nature of that webpage as implying that it was the standard fare or more, and therefore didn't ride. Well done, SEPTIC.


----------



## Thirdrail7 (Dec 13, 2018)

I guess he thought the guy was going to move. Well, that is the operation of the AEM-7DC and unless something dramatic occurs, we've seen the last of the ALP-44s in operation.

Well, at least we'll have a few years of AEM-7AC operation out west.


----------



## cpotisch (Dec 13, 2018)

Thirdrail7 said:


> Well, at least we'll have a few years of AEM-7AC operation out west.


???


----------



## Seaboard92 (Dec 19, 2018)

Some went to the test track in Pueblo for power on the test track. Didn't Caltrain get some as well?


----------



## cpotisch (Dec 20, 2018)

So the AEMs aren’t totally gone?


----------



## bretton88 (Dec 20, 2018)

cpotisch said:


> ???


Caltrain bought two for catenary testing before the EMUs arrive.


----------



## cpotisch (Dec 20, 2018)

bretton88 said:


> cpotisch said:
> 
> 
> > On 12/13/2018 at 6:20 PM, cpotisch said:
> ...


But they won’t ever use them in revenue service?


----------



## Thirdrail7 (Dec 26, 2018)

Farewell to SEPTA, greetings and salutations from NJTRO:


----------



## cpotisch (Dec 26, 2018)

> 39 minutes ago, Thirdrail7 said:
> 
> Farewell to SEPTA, greetings and salutations from NJTRO:



Well that’s something you don’t see everyday.


----------



## cuppb001 (Dec 26, 2018)

I guess SEPTA kept them blue carded.  Typically when equipment gets retired it is towed with their replacement or diesel.  Cool to see an AEM-7 leading the consist.


----------



## Acela150 (Dec 27, 2018)

As TR has mentioned, Septa has leased the AEM-7's and lone ALP to NJT for now. 6 of the 7 AEM-7's went. 2302 is being used as a parts goat and has lost it's pans and a lot of other parts. 2302 was the first to be taken OOS due to Air Compressor Issues IIRC.


----------



## cpotisch (Dec 27, 2018)

Acela150 said:


> As TR has mentioned, Septa has leased the AEM-7's and lone ALP to NJT for now. 6 of the 7 AEM-7's went. 2302 is being used as a parts goat and has lost it's pans and a lot of other parts. 2302 was the first to be taken OOS due to Air Compressor Issues IIRC.


So will NJT be using them instead of ALP-46s on certain trains?


----------



## Acela150 (Dec 27, 2018)

cpotisch said:


> So will NJT be using them instead of ALP-46s on certain trains?


At this point in time it's unknown what they will be used for.


----------



## Thirdrail7 (Dec 29, 2018)

I seriously doubt you will see them in revenue service but it is possible.


----------



## cpotisch (Dec 29, 2018)

Thirdrail7 said:


> I seriously doubt you will see them in revenue service but it is possible.


So what do you think they will be used for?


----------



## Thirdrail7 (Dec 29, 2018)

cpotisch said:


> So what do you think they will be used for?


Statistics.


----------



## Acela150 (Dec 29, 2018)

Thirdrail7 said:


> Statistics.


HEYYYYY someone who speaks my language!!!!!


----------



## cpotisch (Dec 30, 2018)

Thirdrail7 said:


> cpotisch said:
> 
> 
> > So what do you think they will be used for?
> ...


Can you elaborate?


----------



## Ryan (Dec 30, 2018)

This article has some statistics that you may find of interest.

https://www.njtransit.com/tm/tm_servlet.srv?hdnPageAction=PressReleaseTo&amp;PRESS_RELEASE_ID=3262


----------



## Thirdrail7 (Jan 16, 2019)

It doesn't look like they're doing much...other than being statistics in Morrisville. Notice their wheels?


----------



## cpotisch (Jan 16, 2019)

Thirdrail7 said:


> It doesn't look like they're doing much...other than being statistics in Morrisville. Notice their wheels?


What’s up with the wheels? I see a bit of orange, but don’t know what that means...


----------



## Acela150 (Jan 16, 2019)

cpotisch said:


> What’s up with the wheels? I see a bit of orange, but don’t know what that means...


Locomotives that move constantly don't have that orange. AKA rust.


----------

